# Fish are dying!!!



## nala (Apr 20, 2012)

Please help! I am desparate. I have been doing salt water set up for 6 years and have never had this issue. About 4 months ago made the leap and got a 95 gal tank for reef set up. Went with live rock and sand, sump, started to cycle...after afew weeks added my crabs and my snails. My past experisance waswith saltwater fish only, 40 gal and had done well. 
So before starting with my easy coral put in a damsel who did well. My local AFS allows you to return when fish get to large or if you decide to go another direction, so I brought them back, and went with a small yellow tang. He had been eating at the AFS for several days, they date the arrival day and time, and segregate in the store, so that you know. They also feed once before you take home, just to be sure.
I drip acclmate, and all looked well, but he died after 48 hours. Tested water..
salinity 1.024
PH 8.2-8.3
calcium 450
ammonia 0
nitrates 0 
nitrites 0
Phos normal

bought a urchin, he is doing wonderfully. Bought a coral banded butterfly fish, and another sm yellow tang, same results. within 72 hours both were dead.
This time I took my water into the LFS andtold them the issues I have been having..they found the same results with my water that I did, so testing kit is not off.
I have done business with this store for years, they felt so badly the sent me home with 2 more fish, and GARENTEED THEM FOR 30 DAYS!! Who does that?? But they guy knows me, and knows how I keep my tanks, he is at a loss as to why this might be happening. I use RO/DI water only, water changes monthly, and...the 40 gal is doing FINE.
The crabs, snails, urchin and red and blue mushrooms in the 95 are thriving. The only fish that have not died in that tank are the damsals that I returned.
Well we are 48 hours in, and both fish are dead. I am devestated and posting online at the age of 42 for the first time in my life. I am at a total loss, and the LFS willk be too I am sure. I can see no parasites, and am looking for Ideas. help. anyone?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ask the lfs what salinity and ph he is keeping the fish in. my tank is at 1.023 but the 2 fish from different fish stores came from a 1.020 and 1.021 respectively. test the ph in the lfs tank coz it could be due to ph shock, not common but deadly in some instances.when using a hydro meter take both the temp and salinity. as salinity levels differ in different temps.1.024 could easily got to 1.025 or higher through condensation.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All your numbers are fine and down the line.
How are you drip acclimating your fish? Using a bucket to dump them in when you get them home? Keeping them in the bag? It sounds like they are not acclimating to your tank water. Drip acclimation done correctly should take several hours at a drip rate of 2-3 drips per second. Are they put into the tank with the lights on? Lets try not to shock the crap outta them, I'm sure your lights are much stronger than at the LFS.
As a precaution, you could try to QT them when you get them home.
http://www.aquacon.com/acclimation.html


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

QT all new fish and keep your display fishless for 3 months. the lack of a fish host will hopefully allow any parasites to die off that are within your system.


----------

